# xorg-x11-6.8.99.8 & Epia SP13000 anyone?

## g8ecj

Greetings

Has anyone got this combination to work and if so what BIOS setting did you use and can we have a look at your xorg.conf please?

Cheers

-- 

Robin

----------

## gdave44

I think i've gotten this to work, further testing will verify.

I get a good x11 display on my television through the s-Video.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log also shows the VT1623 TV encoder was initialized.

Here's the steps I've done.

<shamelessly borrowed from a few sources>

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.99.8.ebuild compile
> 
> cd /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.99.8/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/
> ...

 

my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> #       Identifier     "CRT"
> ...

 

create /etc/X11/XvMCConfig with the line

libviaXvMCPro.so

I'm not sure I've included everything, and I'm not sure everything is necessary, but hopefully this will get a decent thread going.

I'm still having difficulties getting my PVR500 working properly with the ivtv driver and I haven't compiled mplayer to use the VT1623 yet.

----------

## g8ecj

Looks like my work has pretty well parallelled yours. I've gone back to xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 and added the unichrome stuff from [url]myth.ivor.org/unichrome[/url] to it. Compiles well and no crashes so far.

I've not got the accelerated mpeg stuff working yet - probably due to mis-reading the name of the xvmc library in the wrapper config file I forgot the 'Pro' on the end!! Tonight will be soon enough to try that out again. Hopefully that will get Xine DVD playing down from 40% CPU (was 90% with standard vesa driver!!)

I've not been able to puzzle out how to work out the modeline values for my TV - does anyone know if a PAL TV has a fixed set? I'm using the values from www.kingcot.eclipse.co.uk/unichrome/ at present and that underscans a bit on both height and width with the 720x576NoScale mode (do modelines get used if the noscale option is used?)

Silly question time - if playing a video file in mplayer that is NOT mpeg2 or mpeg4, does the CPU time go through the roof or should I expect mplayer to bomb out with a 'invalid codec' error message? Just not sure whether I'm going to have to transcode my colection to DivX mpeg4 or not...

Cheers

-- 

Robin

----------

## gdave44

Well, the current Unichrome drivers only support mpeg2.  When I was running the vesa drivers, I was running about 80% for an avi file.  With the Unichrome XvMCPro driver, that went down to about 20%.  So from that, I assume mplayer will only use software decoding to the least common denominator.  I've noticed on the epios.net web forums that they're still using the via proprietary drivers to make use of the mpeg4 since Unichrome isn't quite there yet.  I'll be trying that tonight.

----------

## g8ecj

Well, I've had a chance to fine tune things a bit and am now happy with everything except the underscan of the display - using a mode of 720x576NoScale my Panasonic TV has a black band both sides and across the top. The top couple of inches also 'bends in' a bit as though its not syncing up quite right as well. 720x576Over is a bit too big but thats not really noticable on a DVD or movie, only when navigating about MythTV. I wonder how sub-optimal the overscan switch makes it...

Talking of MythTV, does anyone know if MythMusic has acceleration for the visualisations? Pretty useless without it  :Sad:  Its really impressive on my server machine but that is 5 times faster than the sp13000!!

My CPU loads are now:

MythTV playing TV or recorded show  < 10%

Mplayer AVI                                        30-40%

Xine DVD (so I have menus)               30-40%

Do other people get similar figures with this motherboard ? I impressed since this is a diskless machine so everything (apart from DVDs) comes across the network (isn't CAT5e cable wonderful!)

The use of x11vnc when there is no keyboard is great for making those little tweaks as well - not that I have much choice at present, lirc is the next thing on the list:D 

Cheers

-- 

Robin

----------

## jamesfj

I install gentoo 2005.0. with kernel 2.6.12-r4 and xorg 6.8.99-14, ivor unichrome driver. But I can't get any xine hw accelerate with CN400, how to get xine hw accelerate.

----------

## g8ecj

Both Xine and Mplayer use the XvMCW wrapper library for XvMC - you'll find references to it on the Unichome site. By default, the file /etc/X11/XvMCConfig points at an nvidia library - just change the contents of the file to contain the single line

            libviaXvMCPro.so.1     

which will have been built from the Ivor Unichrome sources and set the Xine command line to use the xxmc video library (-V switch I think it is). Mplayer uses the -vo xvmc output device.

Good luck!! Wish I could get my LCD device to work reliably  :Sad: 

Cheers

-- 

Robin

----------

## jamesfj

I have already set /etc/X11/XvMCConfig ,but can't get hw accelerate in my AQUOS LCD TV. I used Ivor Unichrome in Ubuntu a month ago, and got cn400 hw accelerate in xine, but how can i do in gentoo?

----------

## g8ecj

Hmmm - you may have to rebuild Xine with the correct USE flags. This is what I'm using in /etc/make.conf...

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=c3 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-gnome -gtk -ipv6 -arts -kde -samba -apache2 mysql alsa cdr dvd unichrome win32codecs sse mmx divx4linux xvmc mythtv v4l v4l2 aac ffmpeg real lirc lcd"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

VIDEO_CARDS="cle266"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

I think the one that Xine will require in particular is xvmc - you can confirm this by checking the ebuild for the version you are building.

----------

## jamesfj

when i emerge xine-lib, I can't get xxmc (but yesteray can), what's wrong???

when I run ./configure in xine-lib-1.0.1 source

I get:

checking for linux/videodev.h... yes

checking for libXv.so... libXv.so not found in

checking for libXv.a... libXv.a not found in

checking whether to enable the xxmc plugin with vld extensions...

checking for XvMCPutSlice in -lXvMCW... no

*** Could not link with -lXvMCW for vld extensions.

checking for XvMCCreateContext in -lXvMCW... no

*** Could not link with -lXvMCW for standard XvMC.

*** Disabling xxmc plugin due to above errors.

checking whether to enable the xvmc plugin...

checking for XvMCCreateContext in -lXvMCW... (cached) no

*** Could not link with -lXvMCW.

*** Disabling old xvmc plugin due to above errors.

----------

## infiniteedge

I've been able to get DRI working with unichrome without using any cvs repos.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361352.html

----------

## zefrer

Can any of you please explain how to compile and get mplayer to use the Xvmc extension for accelerated mpeg under the Unichrome Pro driver? I'm also using Ivor's patch and I've just managed to get DRI going but both mplayer and Xine refuse to use Xvmc and play anything.

I do have libviaXvMCPro.so in /etc/X11/XvMCConfig

----------

## g8ecj

I got very confused by the mpeg acceleration on mplayer & xine - turns out that only mpeg2 is supported (great for DVDs or the output of a PVR-150/250/350 card) but no good at all for divx/xvid mpeg4. Support for this will be done apparently but don't expect it before Xmas!!

-- 

Robin

----------

## zefrer

I'd take even mpeg2 at the moment   :Laughing: 

Mplayer and xine still don't work with Xvmc and can't get accelerated mpeg2 at all, could you explain how you got them to work on your system? Xvmc is reported to work in my xorg.log file and DRI is turned on.

----------

## Mr SA

Download and compile libXvMCW and then reemerge xine-lib with USE="xvmc"

You will need to re-edit /etc/X11/XvMCConfig because it will be reset to NVidia

----------

## g8ecj

I've a feeling that xorg-6.8.99.15 which is masked ~x86 includes the xvmc wrapper. A useful bit of background reading I found was at

http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=26963&group_id=102048 for the 3D libs that go with the via driver that I got from http://myth.ivor.org/unichrome/

I used  *Quote:*   

> ebuild path.to.xorg.ebuild compile

  to create the workspace and then made a symbolic link from var/tmp/....work/xc to /usr/src so that the paths would be the same as the README file and just followed Ivors instructions - worked like a charm.

----------

